
Ask HN: Can a Corporation have its own army? - tabulatouch
In the scenario of corps getting huge, owning vast territories, creating their own culture and social facilities, having more budget than some countries.
Could they just train their own army?
Is this happening?
======
mariuolo
Alas, it's nothing new. Cf. the various East India Companies from the 17th
century.

------
lolikoisuru
>owning vast territories, creating their own culture and social facilities,
having more budget than some countries

These are already true.

